# Seat wrenches.



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Any links ( canadian) i can order a larger seat wrench iv looked come up empty.
Old valve im working on has bigger seats then iv ever come across. My largest allen key doesnt even fit


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

Use the hex head on a bolt the right size with vise grips, or weld a handle on it. If it was made by Galt Brass or Dart made in the forties it could be anything. They sold special wrenches to take them apart.
There are some strange old valves out there.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> Any links ( canadian) i can order a larger seat wrench iv looked come up empty.
> Old valve im working on has bigger seats then iv ever come across. My largest allen key doesnt even fit



I don't know where you could get hex bar stock but when I needed a really large square seat wrench for a speakman faucet I took a piece of square bar stock and made a tapered wrench. I used c clamps to hold a piece of angle iron to the rest on my bench grinder. I put a brand new bench grinder wheel on. Then I slowly pushed the bar stock into the side of the wheel to grind a taper on the four sides.


Maybe you could buy a really large allen wrench and then taper one end like I did. Would be kind of time consuming grinding a hardened allen wrench though.


.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > Any links ( canadian) i can order a larger seat wrench iv looked come up empty.
> ...


I dont have time for that lol i'd just tell them to go pick out a new shower valve


----------



## Paulie B (Oct 22, 2011)

The last 5 or 6 times I tried to change a seat they just crumbled or the threads stripped out. Once in a while I can get a symmons valve to cooperate. But they changed the seat tool when they change the standard trims now. Long story short I'm pretty much done messing with seats. New valves now

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

You can use a combination of 2- 3 smaller Allen wrench’s, that make up a tight fit, due to their nature of their square edges they will lock up and will easily work to remove/install the seat.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> You can use a combination of 2- 3 smaller Allen wrench’s, that make up a tight fit, due to their nature of their square edges they will lock up and will easily work to remove/install the seat.



Now that sounds like a great trick I've never head of before. What else you hiding behind all that poutine and maple syrup?:biggrin:




.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Had a pretty easy service call today, change a supply line on a toilet lol.
Of course one i get there they show me all their issues.
She bought an "aqua source" valve at lowes had a friend install everything. Didnt use it for 3 years
Handle was dangling on, they never tightend the set screw. Tightend it up...ran the shower. No hot water lol.
I just turned it off wrote the invoice an said your toilet is fixed and your shower handle is on...not dealing with a ****ty no name valve at 4pm, i did what you asked.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Lyn car makes 2 seat wrenches one is stepped one is tapered both are square and hex.. Princess auto sells a decent seat wrench has a plastic handle but I just use it to put pressure on the seat and a pipe wrench to turn it...


I've got like 4 different ones ... Brass craft makes the angled ones they work... I just try to find the one that fits the best before I strip it out and have to change a valve... Sometimes your pickled and its got to get changed anyways... Sometimes you shread the old white metal trims trying to get at these catridges and seats.... 



The older deltas are fun usually the home owner has been messing around... So if the water is off when you get there make the homeowner turn it on before you touch it.. Half the time the little copper tubing is broken because they used the pipe wrench on it


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Logtec said:
> 
> 
> > You can use a combination of 2- 3 smaller Allen wrench’s, that make up a tight fit, due to their nature of their square edges they will lock up and will easily work to remove/install the seat.
> ...


I don’t know.. 

I don’t care for Poutine,
and cuz I don’t want to be a dieabetic I don’t consume maple syrup, unless it’s on steamed brussle sprouts with chili flakes..

I have a few tricks.. is like to think..


----------

